# How to prevent goat bullying



## smilesx4 (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh my goodness!! My alpha female is literally beating up my other doe and her yearlings! The other doe was just bred a week ago and I am afraid she will abort the baby if she keeps getting rammed in the side. I just went out now and Cocoa (the one being bullied) is covered in snow because Oleo (the bully) wouldn't let her in the barn! ugh! Not too mention she wont' let the yearlings eat any hay. I have several hay spots in the barn and she runs from spot to stop so no one can eat but her and her own yearling! I built this addition so the goats could all be together and now I have to keep Oleo in a separate pen just to keep the peace. 

Does this get any easier??


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Tis frustrating! Did this just start? Is Oleo in heat? I've read that some does can get more aggressive when they are in heat. I would definitely keep her away from Cocoa.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Unfortunately a bullying doe won't change. You either have to work around them by providing additonal shelters and feeding spaces for the other animals or keep them separately or get rid of them. Once you remove a dominant animal from the herd though there is no telling who will step up and how mean or not they will be! It is insanely frustrating but is the nature of keeping herd animals in smaller spaces.


----------



## smilesx4 (Jan 9, 2014)

I think for now she will be kept separate, but I know what you mean. Now cocoa is picking on Oleo's yearling. Not nearly as rough and Porcelain is a bit quicker (and not bread yet!). Like I said there were all in pens before we put them together a week ago. Oleo was always dominant, but you don't notice as much out in the field. In a smaller area....ugh!









as you can see by my horrible attempt to attach a pic that I can't even get right side up, the new area isn't that big. Oleo, the one behind the hay and the 3 yearlings are eating...cocoa is off in the corner watching.









Now Oleo is stuck in a stall :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So sorry, I totally understand your frustration! Our herd boss, Snow White's nickname is 'Meannie.' 
The shame of it is, she is a total sweetheart to my kids and I, we've owned her for 4 1/2 years, and the only peace our herd has known is last winter when she was heavily pregnant, another doe challenged her and took top rank from her, sadly we sold that doe and Snow White regained her 'throne' and is back to her mean ways. The only one she is somewhat nice to is her yearling daughter, who tends to be a bully as well. 
We only have 8 does, but it's to the point I have had enough! Now that 4-H show season is over for my kids and the pen behind the barn isn't needed for those goats, I started putting Snow White & her daughter in there at night. They get to come out with the others during the day, weather permitting so they can go browse/graze in the woods. I didn't want to have to do this, but had no choice, I can not have goats getting forced out in the weather, or getting knocked around & kicked out of the hay. We have a big shelter with a roll bale in the middle and she would literately walk around to chase everyone out. 

You have to do what you have to do....but if she is that mean, she can definitely cause your other does to lose pregnancies.


----------



## smilesx4 (Jan 9, 2014)

that is the same situation here, we just love Oleo and she is so sweet to me....but heavens!! She is a stinker! 

I think I may open up two pens so she has more room and that is where she will stay when weather is bad and she needs a time out.

thanks!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan to me! As long as she can see the others she will be fine


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your doing the right thing.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm dealing with that right now. The Ole Battle Axe is bad enough when she is not pregnant, but when she is pregnant, she is a killer. I am waiting to finish the buck pen so I can move her into the old horse stall where the buck is now. She is, unfortunately, the best doe I have.


----------



## smilesx4 (Jan 9, 2014)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I'm dealing with that right now. The Ole Battle Axe is bad enough when she is not pregnant, but when she is pregnant, she is a killer. I am waiting to finish the buck pen so I can move her into the old horse stall where the buck is now. She is, unfortunately, the best doe I have.


 same here, my bully is my best goat! figures


----------

